# Yarn Store On Wheels, In Your Wildest Imagination Did You Ever Believe It Possible?



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

Knitting Goes Mobile: The Yarnover Truck rolls across L.A. 
Two exceptionally talented women have created a yarn boutique on wheels, bringing joy to all the land. The details of their innovative concept are summarized in this news article, forwarded to me by my sister:
http://www.latimes.com/features/home/la-lh-yarnover-truck-knitting-20130320,0,6300808.story

I attempted to include photos of their "boutique" directly from the L.A. Times Feature. This may inspire other needle crafters to follow them down the same road.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

What an excellent idea!


----------



## tks1991 (Mar 21, 2013)

That is awesome. A wonderful idea.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

What a magnificent Idea !~! I love it and hope they are wildly successful.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

And it's so pretty! I wonder how they keep the yarn from rolling out of the bins


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Very clever. I wish them well!


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

More Information and background:

This is the blog link for the Southern California Yarnover Truck:

http://yarnovertruck.com/www/about-yot/


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

What a fantabulous idea!!! We could use one of those here! The nearest yarn shop is in Ft. Worth about 45 miles down the road! With nothing in between but Wal-mart and Hobby Lobby and since Wal-mart has nothing and I am boycotting Hobby Lobby, I could use one of those trucks!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope it goes so well, it will come to my town and all over the country!!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

@Raybo, love your avatar.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is so cool!


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

I want one! I'll work for free!


----------



## deblovestoknit (Jan 11, 2013)

What an interesting idea -- thanks for sharing


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

I would be on that weekly route for sure.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

If I ever win the lottery, I will start one in UK!!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's an outstanding idea!


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

this would never happen in the u.k. unfortunately, unless some enterprising knitter spots this huge gap in the market. so come on ladies who will take this challenge. this retired lady would love to see one around


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

What a brilliant idea. Now that's what I call enterprise! I wish them every success.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Love to have one of those and drive it around! Wouldn't be surprised if it was a hit here, we're so rural, to get anywhere other than one small local Ben Franklin store is an hour or more drive one way.


----------



## slapshotma (Sep 14, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> What a fantabulous idea!!! We could use one of those here! The nearest yarn shop is in Ft. Worth about 45 miles down the road! With nothing in between but Wal-mart and Hobby Lobby and since Wal-mart has nothing and I am boycotting Hobby Lobby, I could use one of those trucks!


Why are you boycotting HL?


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

What a great idea! I want one. Note to self: Must buy lotto tickets.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, that would be the end of me...bankruptcy court for sure!


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Notice the hooks on the top of the shelves,,,bet they have some kind of fabric they hook top to bottom to keep it all in.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it! I would have a hard time selling the yarn


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is the most inventive marketing idea I have seen in a long time!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Wish they would come my way.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

What a fantastic idea! Wish NYS had a yarn store on wheels.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome idea!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

LOVE this! Wish I was in LA. You know, you see a very simple idea, a very great idea, and wonder "why the heck didn't I think of that?" Koodos to those inventive ladies. I'm sure they'll stir lots of interest as they roll down the streets! I'm impressed with that idea.


----------



## fhxnut (Apr 15, 2011)

I think I would be like a child running after an ice cream truck if I saw this truck in my neighborhood! What a fantastic idea!


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh, I do hope they are successful and it becomes a reality in other parts of the country. There are many knitters who don't have LYSs within reasonable travel distance who would like to have the better quality available to them.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope they do really well. What a great idea and a great service to those who can't really get out. Good luck!


----------



## Melina2 (Dec 4, 2012)

OMG that is a fantastic idea especially for seniors.


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

How cool!! I want one..tee hee


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

What a brilliant idea....I wish them all the luck in the world.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like a wonderful store, too, for being in a truck and mobile! What a great idea - hope it works for them. Actually gorgeous store!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! We could certainly use something like this in my area!!! Enjoy and happy knitting!


----------



## joycemg (May 23, 2012)

I wish them evert success brilliant idea.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> If I ever win the lottery, I will start one in UK!!


I will join you in that venture., if you want company. Now to win the lottery!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone want to go in with me to heist the truck? LOL Just kidding, something I would never do. Looks tempting though.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

That would be a perfect job for most of us.

Love the idea. ANd how wonderful for shutins.
Linda


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

What a great idea. Wish we had one here.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Super wonderful idea. Wishing them success.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

The party on Saturday was wonderful! What a wonderful way to launch. Congratulations.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Reminds me of the bookmobile that used to come to our neighborhood when I was a child- but this is MUCH BETTER!


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

What a great venture!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

What a cool idea. I want one in my neighborhood.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

What a wonderful idea. Maybe after they get going they will sell franchise. Then we can have them in other states. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I read this a few days ago and was so inspired by these 2 ladies!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

hope we get one in our neck of the woods


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Fantastic idea. I moved away from LA too soon. :{


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

I wish someone would start one in Florida.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Love it - send them "Down Under" - would be ideal for ALL knitters.


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

It occurred to me, from what I read about some of you and your legendary stashes, all one needs to do for a start-up is: Load the yarn in an SUV, and start driving up and down the road with a set of size 50 knitting needles mounted as your hood ornament...


----------



## KnittyWitty (Mar 22, 2013)

What a brilliant idea. Why didn't I think of that?
KnittyWitty


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Holly E said:


> It occurred to me, from what I read about some of you and your legendary stashes, all one needs to do for a start-up is: Load the yarn in an SUV, and start driving up and down the road with a set of size 50 knitting needles mounted as your hood ornament...


OMG, you are brilliant !~!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Holly E said:


> It occurred to me, from what I read about some of you and your legendary stashes, all one needs to do for a start-up is: Load the yarn in an SUV, and start driving up and down the road with a set of size 50 knitting needles mounted as your hood ornament...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I wish them a lot of luck and sales - they deserve to be successful.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

OMG! Way better than an ice cream truck for sure!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

That is a great idea. I think I have enough in my stash to get started on April 1st. Sad to say I do not have a truck though. 
Great concept...


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

A great idea but very tempting for me--wouldn't be able to resist buying yarn if it was in my neighborhood!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Wonderful idea


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

This is a genius idea!


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

SEND HER TO DELAWARE!!!! FAST!!!!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

grandmatky said:


> I want one! I'll work for free!


I want one, too - will work for yarn!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Holly E said:


> Knitting Goes Mobile: The Yarnover Truck rolls across L.A.
> Two exceptionally talented women have created a yarn boutique on wheels, bringing joy to all the land. The details of their innovative concept are summarized in this news article, forwarded to me by my sister:
> http://www.latimes.com/features/home/la-lh-yarnover-truck-knitting-20130320,0,6300808.story
> 
> I attempted to include photos of their "boutique" directly from the L.A. Times Feature. This may inspire other needle crafters to follow them down the same road.


What a great idea! Congrats to two enterprising ladies. I hope they are very successful.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

I wonder if the SBA will loan on this venture ?


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I want one also!!! Oh, how western NY knitters would love this!!


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Very cool.We have nothing like that hee but we do have a Quilt shop that does the same sort of thing.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

grandmatky said:


> I want one! I'll work for free!


Me, too!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Holly E said:


> Knitting Goes Mobile: The Yarnover Truck rolls across L.A.
> Two exceptionally talented women have created a yarn boutique on wheels, bringing joy to all the land. The details of their innovative concept are summarized in this news article, forwarded to me by my sister:
> http://www.latimes.com/features/home/la-lh-yarnover-truck-knitting-20130320,0,6300808.story
> 
> I attempted to include photos of their "boutique" directly from the L.A. Times Feature. This may inspire other needle crafters to follow them down the same road.


Love it! Good luck to them.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Holly E said:


> Knitting Goes Mobile: The Yarnover Truck rolls across L.A.
> Two exceptionally talented women have created a yarn boutique on wheels, bringing joy to all the land. The details of their innovative concept are summarized in this news article, forwarded to me by my sister:
> http://www.latimes.com/features/home/la-lh-yarnover-truck-knitting-20130320,0,6300808.story
> 
> I attempted to include photos of their "boutique" directly from the L.A. Times Feature. This may inspire other needle crafters to follow them down the same road.


Do they have a route and return to places with a schedule or just travel around?


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Holly E said:


> Knitting Goes Mobile: The Yarnover Truck rolls across L.A.
> Two exceptionally talented women have created a yarn boutique on wheels, bringing joy to all the land. The details of their innovative concept are summarized in this news article, forwarded to me by my sister:
> http://www.latimes.com/features/home/la-lh-yarnover-truck-knitting-20130320,0,6300808.story
> 
> I attempted to include photos of their "boutique" directly from the L.A. Times Feature. This may inspire other needle crafters to follow them down the same road.


Do they have a route and return to places with a schedule or just travel around?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> That is a great idea. I think I have enough in my stash to get started on April 1st. Sad to say I do not have a truck though.
> Great concept...


Is that an April Fool's joke? lol


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Such dedication.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

This is a great idea!!!! Send them to Iowa!

CeliaJ


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

That is great!!!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Wish it was here!!!! I'd love to start one myself!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Fantastic idea! Hope they come to Central MA!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

What a terrific concept!!!! Especially to the knitters that are shut ins. WOW!!!!! Kudos to those girls!!!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------

